#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Identificar IP

## luizhumberto

Como identificar qual ip da rede, tá abrindo mais conexões e baixando arquivos, pois determinados horários minha net tá com um delay mto alto, ja usei o snifft, iptraf mas não não consegui identificar relamente qual o ip que tá consumindo muita a banda.
Obrigado

----------


## nod3vic3

> Como identificar qual ip da rede, tá abrindo mais conexões e baixando arquivos, pois determinados horários minha net tá com um delay mto alto, ja usei o snifft, iptraf mas não não consegui identificar relamente qual o ip que tá consumindo muita a banda.
> Obrigado


Já tentou usar o ntop?

----------


## luizhumberto

Tive problemas ao instalar, uso o debian.

----------


## drcfilho

eu acho que o iptraf faz isso.. mas num sei lhe dizer como usar os filtros.. pq toda vida eu procuro um bom material e não encontro... mas pesquizando aqui no forum mesmo vejo que muitos usam o iptraf.

----------


## pssgyn

Amigo, eu também uso o iptraf e no /etc/hosts eu coloquei todos os ip's de cada máquina com o respectivo nome de cada usuário. Quando acesso o iptraf vejo qual o ip está com mais atividade. Aí vou no /etc/hosts e vejo quem é o usuário. Normalmente a gente vai no usuário e conversa com ele. Se ele insistir em continuar, nós barramos ele pelo squid. A nossa rede tem cerca de 60 usuários.
Não sei se te ajudei ........ um abraço ...... :good:  :Wink:

----------

